# What are some known problems with Glocks?



## Gorris

Ok...I'm not trying to start a fight here or anything just would like to know of any issues that Glocks might have? I know of the recoil spring in the gen4, but was wondering if there is anything that I should watch out for? Like shooting with a limp wrist or what ammo's don't work. I am going to be purchasing a Glock 17 in 9mm probably by the end of this week if everything works out money wise. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Backlighting

Curious why u are choosing a 9mm. The 40 S&W has about the same recoil but more stopping power.


----------



## SouthernBoy

The .40S&W has noticeably more recoil than does the 9mm in a Glock but this should pose no problems unless you're recoil sensitive.

The Glock 17 is a fine choice and the price of 9mm ammunition is quite a bit less than the other popular defensive calibers, which means you will be able to get in more practice time on the range. As for limp wristing, do try your best to avoid this as it can result in failures. As far as digesting a wide variety of ammo, the Glock 17 will eat just about anything you feed it. This should cause no concerns.

I have no experience with the gen4 Glocks as all of the ones I own are gen3's. I have heard that the earlier kinks have been worked out and the latest gen4 versions are reliable and worry-free. Let us know how you feel about your purchase.


----------



## berettabone

If aesthetics are important, it's the butt ugly stepchild......


----------



## niadhf

they are a generally good handgun. some people have problems related to how they hold the gun, many do not. like anything mechanical, there are some that do not live up to the standards of the manufacturer.
i never held a Glock i liked, until a Gen 3.5 G-19. LOVE the RTF2 grip. 
Enjoy your new handgun. SHoot straight and be safe.


----------



## Gorris

I am getting a 9mm because I can get the ammo at many different stores around my area and its cheaper than the .40 S&W. I would rather get a .357 but can't seem to find anyone that carries those rounds or has them in stock around my area. Plus 9mm is cheaper to shoot so I can spend more time at the range when I'm not at work or in class(college student).


----------



## DJ Niner

Clean it and lubricate it as shown in the manual BEFORE firing it for the first time; avoid steel-cased or other crap ammo (at least until it is broken-in/smoothed-out a bit); and if it has the stock plastic sights, I'd recommend getting steel replacement sights (Glock, or another brand) as soon as you can afford them. The stock plastic sights are functional for most basic shooting, but they are a little too fragile for my taste.

If you like a three-dot-style sight picture, and are happy with the basic shape of the stock sights, then you can get steel replacement sights in a 3-dot pattern for about $35-$45 online (these are NOT night-sights, but are built and look just like night-sights):

Amazon.com: Glock 3 Dot Front And Rear Sight Set: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## SMann

DJ's right on. Clean, lube, get steel sights and burn up the ammo. Great choice in handguns.


----------



## jakeleinen1

G17 is the greatest of the glocks IMO... 17 bullets in the clip, the 33 clip fits nicely in it as well. Cheap ammo and accurate as balls.

Problems with glocks: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz aka there is none


----------



## rex

Good advise from these guys.To add on DJ's ammo bit,stay away from lead too unless you replace the barrel.It isn't so much that you can't,but you have to really know what you're doing,which means you're reloading them.Never shoot anyone's reloads,they aren't going to replace your gun if it blows up most likely.If a range says you have to use their ammo and have cheap reloads,buy the factory stuff to be safe,plastic guns are not cool when they come apart compared to a steel one.

The deal on steel cased ammo is there's a lacquer coating on the case,and if you shoot enough to get things hot the lacquer builds in the chamber,not good.Steel also doesn't shrink back like brass does,so your extractor is working harder to pull the spent case out.

I'm not a fan of Glocks but if you like it,it should treat you right.Just remember the golden rule with this design-don't touch the finger until you're on target.Also watch reholstering,a collapsed holster mouth or something interfering (think stick,etc) can and has touched one off.I'm not trying to scare you at all,just be sure to ingrain these in your subconscience.All guns should be treated the same,but some are harder to set off in that situation.


----------



## TheLAGuy

Why the 17 over the 19? I have a big hand and live in Cali, no CCW.

Is the 17 better?


----------



## DJ Niner

TheLAGuy said:


> Why the 17 over the 19? I have a big hand and live in Cali, no CCW.
> 
> Is the 17 better?


Better for what? Most folks will shoot slightly better with a handgun that has longer sight radius, but it's not a hard-and-fast rule. When I offered to buy my son a Glock for graduation, I let him handle a G17 and G19 side-by-side before making his decision (he'd shot them both before, but not at the same range session). Despite being a big/tall guy, he chose the G19, and he shoots it very well.

Visually, I've always preferred the proportions of the G19 over the G17, which (to me) appears to have "too much grip" for the length of the barrel/slide assembly. The G17 frame looks much more "balanced" to me with the longer G34 slide assembly on top (the G17 and G34 use the exact same size frame).


----------



## TheLAGuy

So its all personal preference? I suppose? I'm torn!


----------



## chessail77

You might want to invest a little more and get a Glock 23 and lone wolf 9mm conversion barrel and then you can shoot both.......


----------



## kerrycork

I have had a Glock 19 for about a year. I shoot lots of cast bullets so I bought a lone wolf barrel. This gun will shoot all cast jacketed or plated bullets with any load, I have had no problems of any kind. I was surprised at the accuracy of the lone wolf barrel with 147 grcast bullet. I can't find any reason to dislike this gun.


----------



## TheLAGuy

So do you think the 19 is better than the 17?


----------



## CPT.ZERO

Hi Gorris from Italy.

Let's see something important. I've had 5 glocks, all in 9 mm., since 2000 year and continuously carring them with a chambered round. To drill, I shoot about some 15.000 rounds / year.
Now try to follow me.

The firing pin spring soffers of fatigue, if keeped cooked. And It weaks in 1 year more or less. At the same, change it yearly if you shoot at least as I do.

Than there's the little disconnector spring that often brakes mereless about 30.000 rounds.
Change both, yearly, and you'll soffer not problems.

Regards


----------



## TheLAGuy

why do you shoot so many rounds per year if you dont mind me asking? law enforcement?


----------



## Charlie

Regarding the 17 or 19, one is not necessarily "better" than the other. Same gun, the 19 is just a bit smaller. Whichever one fits the shooter best will be the "better" gun.:mrgreen:


----------



## TheLAGuy

Yeah I dunno, its a toss up, both of them feel so RIGHT its incredible.


----------



## Teuthis

I like my gen 4 Glock 19. I've had the 17 and some others and never had a problem with any of them. But S&W, Beretta also have very reliable pistols. The Glock 19 just fits for me. As to caliber? I have never seen any real evidence that one handgun caliber works better or worse than another. A hit in the right place obviates caliber. So does a hit in the wrong place. I have experience with the 9mm and I know what it can do. I have no experience with the 40 but at this stage of life I am happier with less recoil. I would happily use a .22 LR in a reliable handgun for civilian self defense. I know people who do.


----------



## TheLAGuy

That's a pea shooter the .22 is. Just going to piss someone off if you shoot them with that.


----------



## CPT.ZERO

TheLAGuy said:


> why do you shoot so many rounds per year if you dont mind me asking? law enforcement?


hI LAGuy,
I soot (or better, have shooted) so much due to 3 reasons:
1. I've been in the It-Army IPSC squad for 15 years (I'm in the military);
2. I own and carry guns, and I do not want to fail;
3. I liked it a lot:mrgreen:


----------



## TheLAGuy

Did it make you feel like a boss?


----------



## SMann

CPT.ZERO said:


> To drill, I shoot about some 15.000 rounds / year.
> 
> The firing pin spring soffers of fatigue, if keeped cooked.


The springs are wearing out because you are using them. (Cycling them) Not because you keep one in the chamber (keeped cooked )


----------



## rdstrain49

I'm no English Major, but in the age of "spell check", really???????:smt017


----------



## dman

well , the biggest issue I have is money for enough ammo ! Them suckers just keep-a shootin.!

I hates spell check.........! Grammatically speakin..!


----------



## dman

To be honest , ? My .45/70 really makes me feel like the KING........!


----------



## momtotwo

in my experience, the only thing about a Glock is you can't break them.....

My dad has 3, my husband has one. My buddy has about 4 or 5. They are very nice guns.


----------



## shaolin

I own both and I prefer the Glock 19 over the 17 as it fits my hand better and I an shoot it better and when it comes time to carry it is easier to carry and conceal. hell NYPD uses them and loves them over all the others authorized for carry.


----------

